# HI, I'm new here



## Hayley411 (May 25, 2009)

Hi,
My name is Hayley, I'm just getting into breeding mice.
I will be breeding for pets and feeders. 
I currently have three "Fancy" mice from two differant breeders, and three feeder mice from a petstore.
An agouti broken marked doe, a black tan doe with a white blaze, and a light agouti banded buck.
My feeders are two PEW does and a self black buck.
I am looking for any and all info on breedin and raising mice, and have met alot of resistance on other forums.
I'm hoping this one is differant.
~Hayley


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi And welcome to the forum


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome 

This is a very nice and open forum, don't worry. I know what you mean, I used to avoid forums (particularly rat forums) because of all the flaming and nastiness - but you won't find that here 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Hi Hayley, We don't have any snakes in New Zealand, so no feeder mice. But honestly I think good on you for joining, as you are showing you are wanting to care for the mice you breed. I'm sure you will find lots of useful information from this forum.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## Hayley411 (May 25, 2009)

Thank you for all the welcoming replies.
Yeah even though I am breeding for feeders, my adult "breeders" are pets.
I handle them everyday and try to provide the best home I can.
~Hayley


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Hayley. Welcome to our forum


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

